# Intenzioni di voto elezioni europee 2014. I dati



## admin (5 Febbraio 2014)

Primo sondaggi di Ipr sulle intenzioni di voto degli italiani alle elezioni europee che si terranno a fine Maggio 2014.

Guida il PD, che guadagna consensi. Seguono il M5S e Forza Italia.

Trovate la tabella completa qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Il centrodestra nettamente avanti


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2014)

incredibile come ci sia qualcuno che voti lega..incomprensibile sotto ogni aspetto


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Il centrodestra nettamente avanti



non è una cosa positiva è ....sempre che sia veritiero il dato


----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non è una cosa positiva è ....sempre che sia veritiero il dato



Per me lo è parecchio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Voto Forza Italia.


----------



## andre (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Voto Forza Italia.



Indipendentemente da chi siano i candidati? Anche ci fosse Razzi voteresti comunque FI?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (5 Febbraio 2014)

il nuovo che avanza, insomma.
e poi sono quelli di sinistra a votare coi paraocchi.


----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Smettetela con questa superiorità morale avete stancato , in tutti i partiti ci sono cose poco chiare , personaggi che non valgono niente ecc , avete stancato . Votare forza Italia non è diverso che votare pd, voti le idee , i valori o cmq quello che credi ti convenga in relazione a cosa propongono questi partiti . Smettetela con le favole .


----------



## andre (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Smettetela con questa superiorità morale avete stancato , in tutti i partiti ci sono cose poco chiare , personaggi che non valgono niente ecc , avete stancato . Votare forza Italia non è diverso che votare pd, voti le idee , i valori o cmq quello che credi ti convenga in relazione a cosa propongono questi partiti . Smettetela con le favole .


Stai divagando completamente. Voteresti FI anche se il candidato fosse un Razzi? Capisco sia dura ammetterlo, ma bisogna portare avanti le proprie idee


----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Stai divagando completamente. Voteresti FI anche se il candidato fosse un Razzi? Capisco sia dura ammetterlo, ma bisogna portare avanti le proprie idee



Si perché non conta niente può essere pure candidato lui ma non è lui che decide la linea del partito , a me interessa quello che verrà fatto punto . Quando ci sarà un nuovo partito di centrodestra migliore lo voterò se ci sarà altrimenti io prima di tutto per una questione ideologica di la non voto e poi figurarsi se laggiù c'è il pd mi riesce veramente facile


----------



## juventino (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Smettetela con questa superiorità morale avete stancato , in tutti i partiti ci sono cose poco chiare , personaggi che non valgono niente ecc , avete stancato . Votare forza Italia non è diverso che votare pd, voti le idee , i valori o cmq quello che credi ti convenga in relazione a cosa propongono questi partiti . Smettetela con le favole .



Non è un fatto di superiorità morale. Forza Italia e il centrodestra sono, oggettivamente, un putrido carrozzone che ha dentro gente che ha già governato questo paese per quasi 10 anni ininterrotti, fallendo miseramente. Senza manco citare B., ma tu sei convinto che gentaglia come Casini, La Russa, Salvini, Maroni, Storace, Alafano, Gasparri, Bondi e chi più ne ha più ne metta sia in grado di fare del bene a questo paese? 
Non si tratta della solita retorica anti-berlusconiana del tipo "_ehhhhh è tutta colpa di Abberluscone!!!!!1!!1"_, ma di essere un attimino obiettivi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Smettetela con questa superiorità morale avete stancato , in tutti i partiti ci sono cose poco chiare , personaggi che non valgono niente ecc , avete stancato . Votare forza Italia non è diverso che votare pd, voti le idee , i valori o cmq quello che credi ti convenga in relazione a cosa propongono questi partiti . Smettetela con le favole .



E' quello che ti frega ..che te pensi di votare delle idee ma le idee per cui " lotti " non verranno mai applicate perché loro andranno li per fare SOLO i loro interessi e te semplice cittadino lo avrai sempre nel sedere ... 

cosa deve fare questa classe politica ancora per dimostrarti che non valgono nulla ?? io non pretendo che la gente voti il 5 stelle ma rivoltare questa gente è veramente da paraocchi paraorecchie e para tutto .. INCOMPRENSIBILE


----------



## If Everyone Cared (5 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Stai divagando completamente. Voteresti FI anche se il candidato fosse un Razzi? Capisco sia dura ammetterlo, ma bisogna portare avanti le proprie idee



andre, ignoralo e basta.
su altri forum si definisce un bersaniano convinto.
sono mesi che sta a burlarsi dell'utenza, e l'ho pure fatto presente più di una volta. ma lo staff da questo orecchio non ci sente.


----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non è un fatto di superiorità morale. Forza Italia e il centrodestra sono, oggettivamente, un putrido carrozzone che ha dentro gente che ha già governato questo paese per quasi 10 anni ininterrotti, fallendo miseramente. Senza manco citare B., ma tu sei convinto che gentaglia come Casini, La Russa, Salvini, Maroni, Storace, Alafano, Gasparri, Bondi e chi più ne ha più ne metta sia in grado di fare del bene a questo paese?
> Non si tratta della solita retorica anti-berlusconiana del tipo "_ehhhhh è tutta colpa di Abberluscone!!!!!1!!1"_, ma di essere un attimino obiettivi.



Stessa esatta cosa dicasi per il partito democratico , una rondine ( renzi ) non fa primavera , il pd è sempre il vecchio partito intrallazzone amico delle banche delle lobbies dei magistrati . In particolare su questo ultimo punto siete aberranti perciò mi tengo il mio carrozzone con a capo una delle persone più intelligenti che abbia sentito parlare con tutti i suoi difetti e i suoi scheletri nell'armadio .


----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> andre, ignoralo e basta.
> su altri forum si definisce un bersaniano convinto.
> sono mesi che sta a burlarsi dell'utenza, e l'ho pure fatto presente più di una volta. ma lo staff da questo orecchio non ci sente.


L'unico che si burla da solo sei te , io sono solo su questo forum ciao .


----------



## juventino (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Stessa esatta cosa dicasi per il partito democratico , una rondine ( renzi ) non fa primavera , il pd è sempre il vecchio partito intrallazzone amico delle banche delle lobbies dei magistrati . In particolare su questo ultimo punto siete aberranti perciò mi tengo il mio carrozzone con a capo una delle persone più intelligenti che abbia sentito parlare con tutti i suoi difetti e i suoi scheletri nell'armadio .



Per tua informazione io non sono un elettore ne del PD ne del centrosinistra.
Per il resto, come la metti se ti ricordo che il centrodestra ha governato il paese per quasi 10 anni, fallendo miseramente?


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Febbraio 2014)

Sono talmente sconcertato, deluso e schifato dalla politica e dai politici italiani che non saprei proprio chi votare se si dovesse andare a votare ora.
Se le intenzioni di voto sono queste, allora vincerà a mani basse Forza Italia.



juventino ha scritto:


> Per tua informazione io non sono un elettore ne del PD ne del centrosinistra.
> Per il resto, come la metti se ti ricordo che il centrodestra ha governato il paese per quasi 10 anni, fallendo miseramente?



E' solamente colpa della sinistra e della magistratura comunista.


----------



## juventino (5 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono talmente sconcertato, deluso e schifato dalla politica e dai politici italiani che non saprei proprio chi votare se si dovesse andare a votare ora.
> Se le intenzioni di voto sono queste, allora vincerà a mani basse Forza Italia.



In questi casi credo che la cosa più giusta da fare sia andare al seggio e manifestare il non-voto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente da chi siano i candidati? Anche ci fosse Razzi voteresti comunque FI?



Alle Europee ci sono le preferenze, ne esprimo solo una: Berlusconi. Massimo due se si presenta la Carfagna.


----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per tua informazione io non sono un elettore ne del PD ne del centrosinistra.
> Per il resto, come la metti se ti ricordo che il centrodestra ha governato il paese per quasi 10 anni, fallendo miseramente?



Allora o non vai a votare o sei grillino in tutti i casi non cambi le cose . Alcune cose le hanno fatte tipo togliere la tassa di successione che poi è stata prontamente rimessa, la patente a punti una cosa molto intelligente. Dal mio punto di vista sinistra al governo uguale più imposte , uguale 0 chances di cambiare qualcosa nella magistratura . Ripeto il giorno che ci sarà qualcuno migliore nel centrodestra sarò il primo a votarlo. Non mi sembra ci sia niente di scandaloso non ho mica detto sono entusiasta di quello che Silvio ha fatto quando era al governo .


----------



## andre (5 Febbraio 2014)

La patente a punti, il grande obiettivo raggiunto dai governi Berlusconi. Vi prego uccidetemi.


----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> La patente a punti, il grande obiettivo raggiunto dai governi Berlusconi. Vi prego uccidetemi.



Ho fatto solo degli esempi , cmq chiudo perché tanto finché penserete che vota forza Italia solo gente ignorante non ci sarà dialogo . Io non critico chi non vota chi vota pd o sel, gli unici che non comprendo sono i grillini ma si aprirebbe un discorso troppo ampio io mi farei 2 domande , io rispetto voi , voi non rispettate quello che voto , chi è il più democratico ?


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> La patente a punti, il grande obiettivo raggiunto dai governi Berlusconi. Vi prego uccidetemi.






juventino ha scritto:


> In questi casi credo che la cosa più giusta da fare sia andare al seggio e manifestare il non-voto.


Questo sempre. Bisogna sempre andare a votare, anche per invalidare la scheda. Il voto è un diritto/dovere.
Boh, io sono invidioso di tutte le persone che riescono a credere ancora quasi ciecamente nella politica. Io vedo solamente una pluralità di persone vuote, esperte in aria fritta, che parlano, parlano, parlano, parlano in continuazione e non risolvono assolutamente niente.
Darei teoricamente una possibilità ad uno in particolare, per provare a vedere se metterà in atto anche solamente una tra le milioni proposte che ha fatto, ma non mi fido per niente nemmeno di lui.


----------



## juventino (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Allora o non vai a votare o sei grillino in tutti i casi non cambi le cose . Alcune cose le hanno fatte tipo togliere la tassa di successione che poi è stata prontamente rimessa, la patente a punti una cosa molto intelligente. Dal mio punto di vista sinistra al governo uguale più imposte , uguale 0 chances di cambiare qualcosa nella magistratura . Ripeto il giorno che ci sarà qualcuno migliore nel centrodestra sarò il primo a votarlo. Non mi sembra ci sia niente di scandaloso non ho mica detto sono entusiasta di quello che Silvio ha fatto quando era al governo .



Tagliare/aumentare le tasse, interventi minori (tipo la patente da te citata) o, peggio ancora, tagli assurdi a settori come ricerca e istruzione, sono cose che ha fatto ogni singolo governo sia di CDX sia di CSX negli ultimi 20 anni. Riforme però siamo sempre fermi allo 0. Ed è quello che servirebbe urgentemente qui.
Tu mi dici che non votare non serve a niente, ma io ti rispondo:serve a qualcosa dare fiducia a chi ha già fallito per 3 volte (2 per quanto riguarda il CSX) negli ultimi 10 anni?


----------



## juventino (5 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Questo sempre. Bisogna sempre andare a votare, anche per invalidare la scheda. Il voto è un diritto/dovere.
> Boh, io sono invidioso di tutte le persone che riescono a credere ancora quasi ciecamente nella politica. Io vedo solamente una pluralità di persone vuote, esperte in aria fritta, che parlano, parlano, parlano, parlano in continuazione e non risolvono assolutamente niente.
> Darei una possibilità ad uno in particolare, per provare a vedere se metterà in atto anche solamente una tra le milioni proposte che ha fatto, ma non mi fido per niente nemmeno di lui.



In realtà questo sondaggio non tiene conto del numero degli astenuti. La gente stufa è veramente molta (secondo i sondaggi il "partito" dell'astensione si aggira al 35%).


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> In realtà questo sondaggio non tiene conto del numero degli astenuti. La gente stufa è veramente molta (secondo i sondaggi il "partito" dell'astensione si aggira al 35%).



Allora facciamo governare il PDA, ovvero il _Partito dell'Astensione_ 
Di sicuro farebbe meno danni rispetto ai governi che ci sono stati negli ultimi 10/15 anni.


----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tagliare/aumentare le tasse, interventi minori (tipo la patente da te citata) o, peggio ancora, tagli assurdi a settori come ricerca e istruzione, sono cose che ha fatto ogni singolo governo sia di CDX sia di CSX negli ultimi 20 anni. Riforme però siamo sempre fermi allo 0. Ed è quello che servirebbe urgentemente qui.
> Tu mi dici che non votare non serve a niente, ma io ti rispondo:serve a qualcosa dare fiducia a chi ha già fallito per 3 volte (2 per quanto riguarda il CSX) negli ultimi 10 anni?


Serve a cambiare il paese ti dico di no , serve dal mio punto di vista a curare un po' di più i miei interessi o cmq a votare un qualcosa che sia più affine alla mia ideologia però si ovvio che non sono stupido e non esiste partito che in questo momento può cambiare le cose . Ci vorrebbe un partito di giovani intelligenti preparati coesi , gente con le stesse idee o con la volontà di farle coesistere .


----------



## Doctore (5 Febbraio 2014)

Pero leggere da parte dei pro m5s dare dei mononeuroni,ignoranti ecc perche votano pd pdl o lega...mi fa senso.
Un po come dare della gran f..ca a una ragazza e poi scopri che in realta è un uomo...ho quella sensazione 
In ogni caso voto per l astensione.


----------



## juventino (5 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Allora facciamo governare il PDA, ovvero il _Partito dell'Astensione_
> Di sicuro farebbe meno danni rispetto ai governi che ci sono stati negli ultimi 10/15 anni.



Beh io son già due elezioni (comunali della mia città e ultime politiche) che lo voto e non mi ha mai deluso 
Ti unisci a noi?


----------



## juventino (5 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Pero leggere da parte dei pro m5s dare dei mononeuroni,ignoranti ecc perche votano pd pdl o lega...mi fa senso.
> Un po come dare della gran f..ca a una ragazza e poi scopri che in realta è un uomo...ho quella sensazione
> In ogni caso voto per l astensione.



Il Movimento 5 Stelle è il partito che rappresenta la sfiducia e l'odio popolare nei confronti dei partiti. Se non esistesse la maggior parte di quei voti andrebbero agli astenuti.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh io son già due elezioni (comunali della mia città e ultime politiche) che lo voto e non mi ha mai deluso
> Ti unisci a noi?



Aggiudicheto


----------



## vota DC (5 Febbraio 2014)

Il dato di NCD è sovrastimato: ancora prima dell'accordo Renzi-Berlusconi dicevano già che si sarebbero coalizzati con Berlusconi perché consapevoli di non raggiungere il 4%, da allora non credo abbiano guadagnato consensi. Come mai il partito di Storace e Musumeci fa il pieno nel nordovest e flop nelle isole?


----------



## Doctore (5 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Movimento 5 Stelle è il partito che rappresenta la sfiducia e l'odio popolare nei confronti dei partiti. Se non esistesse la maggior parte di quei voti andrebbero agli astenuti.


lo so...
Forse sono piu ''grillino'' io di molti del m5s...perche anch io odio questa politica zozza e mafiosa...ma proprio non c e la faccio a votare scientology


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> In questi casi credo che la cosa più giusta da fare sia andare al seggio e manifestare il non-voto.



Piuttosto che il non voto io proverei a dare il voto al 5 stelle e vedere cosa succede.. ad adesso sono gli unici ad aver dimostrato ALMENO di essere coerenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> lo so...
> Forse sono piu ''grillino'' io di molti del m5s...perche anch io odio questa politica zozza e mafiosa...ma proprio non c e la faccio a votare scientology



Ma infatti la cosa che mi fa ridere è che su molte cose siamo in sintonia... io fossi in te proverei le brezza della nuova religione.. fai sempre in tempo a cambiare idea dopo


----------



## Denni90 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che il non voto io proverei a dare il voto al 5 stelle e vedere cosa succede.. ad adesso sono gli unici ad aver dimostrato ALMENO di essere coerenti



coerenti su cosa?? a parte non fare nulla nn stanno facendo...avevano promesso questo ??


----------



## Denni90 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> incredibile come ci sia qualcuno che voti lega..incomprensibile sotto ogni aspetto



votare grillo invece...ooooohh che soddisfazione


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (5 Febbraio 2014)

mamma mia 25% grillo. sono così tanti ad aver bisogno dello psicologo?


----------



## cris (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Smettetela con questa superiorità morale avete stancato , in tutti i partiti ci sono cose poco chiare , personaggi che non valgono niente ecc , avete stancato . Votare forza Italia non è diverso che votare pd, voti le idee , i valori o cmq quello che credi ti convenga in relazione a cosa propongono questi partiti . Smettetela con le favole .



ahaha, ma quale superiorità morale, qua basta esser normali per ridere per la pena e vergogna.

Mi chiedo come uno possa tollerare tali attività torbide, illegali, vergonose e PALESI che certi individui, soprattutto del CDX compiono.

Solo una persona che trae beneficio da tali schifezze, in modo diretto o indiretto, altrimenti è inspiegabile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> coerenti su cosa?? a parte non fare nulla nn stanno facendo...avevano promesso questo ??



:O ... come puoi sostenere il contrario ?? o non ti informi o hai il paraocchi


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2014)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> mamma mia 25% grillo. sono così tanti ad aver bisogno dello psicologo?



mi dici per chi voti tu ?


----------



## cris (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ho fatto solo degli esempi , cmq chiudo perché tanto finché penserete che vota forza Italia solo gente ignorante non ci sarà dialogo . Io non critico chi non vota chi vota pd o sel, gli unici che non comprendo sono i grillini ma si aprirebbe un discorso troppo ampio io mi farei 2 domande , io rispetto voi , voi non rispettate quello che voto , chi è il più democratico ?



esempi CORPOSI. 

Grazie di esistere.


L'elettore medio del CDX, inserendoci anche la Lega, non è altro che un disinformato, o un magna magna.

Ovvio che poi ci son percentuali non appartenenti a questa categoria, sia mai far di tutta l'erba un fascio.

Io non credo esista qualcosa di peggio di votare Forza Italia o Lega nord. è il trash del trash. parere mio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> esempi CORPOSI.
> 
> Grazie di esistere.
> 
> ...



Esattamente .. è gente che non legge i giornali non si informa e guarda canale 5 e italia 1 ..e crede ancora alle balle che gli vengono propinate ...


----------



## mandraghe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ad oggi il Centrodestra vincerebbe a mani basse con quasi il 40% il centrosinistra superebbe di poco il 30, cioè dopo 20 anni siamo sempre al solito punto c'è una netta maggioranza che in Italia non voterà mai a sinistra e dopo Letta e Monti giustamente crescono sia il M5s sia il centrodestra. 

Poi però secondo la sinistra è solo Berlusca ad aver fatto danni loro invece hanno governato bene, sempre la solita spocchia che non si levano da decenni (e che li condanna a perdere), bene fa Grillo ad accomunarli a Berlusca con cui da anni sono c.ulo e camicia...


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ad oggi il Centrodestra vincerebbe a mani basse con quasi il 40% il centrosinistra superebbe di poco il 30, cioè dopo 20 anni siamo sempre al solito punto c'è una netta maggioranza che in Italia non voterà mai a sinistra e dopo Letta e Monti giustamente crescono sia il M5s sia il centrodestra.
> 
> Poi però secondo la sinistra è solo Berlusca ad aver fatto danni loro invece hanno governato bene, sempre la solita spocchia che non si levano da decenni (e che li condanna a perdere), bene fa Grillo ad accomunarli a Berlusca con cui da anni sono c.ulo e camicia...


Berlusconi ha fatto comodo alla sinistra per mascherare la pochezza del programma,hanno avuto governi a disposizione per sistemare il conflitto di interessi,cosa che non e' mai stata fatta perche' faceva comodo sventolare il problema Silvio,facendoci poi accorid sottobanco.
Col capolavoro del suicidio politico di Bersani alle ultime politiche:come non vincere elezioni gia' ampiamente vinte


----------



## Doctore (5 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> esempi CORPOSI.
> 
> Grazie di esistere.
> 
> ...


l elettore del cdx è informato come qualsiasi elettore del pd o del m5s...sfatiamo questo mito.
Esistono le persone ignoranti e colte...C e chi da la colpa dei mali dell italia ai comunisti e ai magistrati sbagliando,c e chi da la colpa solo abberlusconi sbagliando,c e chi fa ''casotto'' urlando e proponendo programmi elettorali che nemmeno a simcity sono applicabili.


----------



## Doctore (5 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la cosa che mi fa ridere è che su molte cose siamo in sintonia... io fossi in te proverei le brezza della nuova religione.. fai sempre in tempo a cambiare idea dopo


Sono ateo


----------



## juventino (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Serve a cambiare il paese ti dico di no , serve dal mio punto di vista a curare un po' di più i miei interessi o cmq a votare un qualcosa che sia più affine alla mia ideologia però si ovvio che non sono stupido e non esiste partito che in questo momento può cambiare le cose . Ci vorrebbe un partito di giovani intelligenti preparati coesi , gente con le stesse idee o con la volontà di farle coesistere .



Il primo passo per sperare che si riformi il partito più affine alla propria ideologia o che possano emergere nuove forze politiche è proprio NON VOTARE SEMPRE GLI STESSI PARTITI. A me questo ragionamento sinceramente mi sembra assurdo. Come puoi sperare che emergano nuove forze di centrodestra se a dominare tutta la scena di quello schieramento politico è la stessa persona, che voi continuate a votare? Ma non lo capite che se continuate così non cambierà mai nulla?
Guarda cosa è successo nel PD:gli elettori, stufi del vecchio blocco di post-comunistoni, hanno votato in massa Renzi (personaggio che persino tu stesso hai più volte dimostrato di apprezzare) alle primarie. Così si fa. Peccato che nel centrodestra non ci saranno mai le primarie, ergo, l'unica possibilità per smuovere le acque è non votare.


----------



## cris (5 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> l elettore del cdx è informato come qualsiasi elettore del pd o del m5s...sfatiamo questo mito.
> Esistono le persone ignoranti e colte...C e chi da la colpa dei mali dell italia ai comunisti e ai magistrati sbagliando,c e chi da la colpa solo abberlusconi sbagliando,c e chi fa ''casotto'' urlando e proponendo programmi elettorali che nemmeno a simcity sono applicabili.



"Ovvio che poi ci son percentuali non appartenenti a questa categoria, sia mai far di tutta l'erba un fascio."

Forza Italia, pdl, lega, chiamali come ti pare.

Sono loro, i protagonisti dei piu pietosi e indecorosi scandali degli ultimi anni. Il loro leader dovrebbe essere in galera, ma di che stiamo parlando?

I bossi poi, bisogna parlarne sul serio? O è meglio evitare, per decenza. mio nonno di 83 anni, dopo che li ha votati per anni, l'ha capita anche lui che son dei pagliacci, meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## Denni90 (5 Febbraio 2014)

ammazza quanta arroganza...


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque io avevo visto un sondaggio 4-5 giorni fa e la situazione era molto diversa. Il PD era intorno al 34-35%, Grillo e Berlusconi non superavano il 22%. Forse cambia qualcosa perchè sono le Europpe


----------



## Doctore (5 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> "Ovvio che poi ci son percentuali non appartenenti a questa categoria, sia mai far di tutta l'erba un fascio."
> 
> Forza Italia, pdl, lega, chiamali come ti pare.
> 
> ...


e quindi?


----------



## Albijol (5 Febbraio 2014)

I sondaggi di solito vengono fatti su un campione di un migliaio di persone, campione IMHO poco significativo, e infatti spesso hanno sbagliato negli ultimi anni. Poi che Forza Italia prenda il 24 per cento alle Elezioni Europee, dove l'affluenza sarà presumibilmente bassa, ci credo pochino.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Febbraio 2014)

Mi sembra alquanto sballato questo sondaggio....cdx e m5s sono troppo alti come percentuale!


----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ammazza quanta arroganza...



Troppa c'è gente che si crede di poter giudicare gli altri senza che nessuno intervenga ma va bene così


----------



## Denni90 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Troppa c'è gente che si crede di poter giudicare gli altri senza che nessuno intervenga ma va bene così



hai assolutamente ragione... in sto forum si sente solo da un orecchio per quel che riguarda la politica...io ci entro sempre meno infatti in sti topic tanto io posso prendere del incompetente ma altri no...


----------



## cris (6 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> e quindi?



quindi che? boh.

qui siam di fronte a gente che vota pregiudicati o puttanieri, non scherziamo
non è un caso se son decine di anni che andiamo a rotoli eh

scandali su scandali vergognosi di furti alle casse dello stato e a noi cittadini, quanti ne han combinati sti fessi stile er batman? non son una favola, sti scandali. 
son cose accadute e reali a cui i loro elettori, follemente, ci passano sopra come se fosse normale.

Non ci si rende conto che noi stessi paghiamo ogni giorno le scelte politiche, è colpa nostra se paghiam la benzina con 50% di accise, solo nostra. la responsabilità è diretta di chi ha continuato a votare simili personaggi ed è un esempio a caso, di ogni giorno.

Se poi, si vuole criticarmi solo perchè odio gente che ruba e odio chi gli permette di restare impuniti, beh, contenti voi, fate pure.

Qua si vota la gente che va da barbara d'urso, ma di che stiamo parlando? Che popolo siamo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> hai assolutamente ragione... in sto forum si sente solo da un orecchio per quel che riguarda la politica...io ci entro sempre meno infatti in sti topic tanto io posso prendere del incompetente ma altri no...



no Denni , sbagli qui nessuno ti da dell incompetente ci mancherebbe ... semplicemente si cerca di farti aprire un pò gli occhi.... onestamente non c'è una singola motivazione valida per cui una persona sana di mente debba votare PD-PDL e compagnia ... neanche 1 ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Troppa c'è gente che si crede di poter giudicare gli altri senza che nessuno intervenga ma va bene così



Io non ho ancora capito se stai trollando oppure fai apposta ...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> L'unico che si burla da solo sei te , io sono solo su questo forum ciao .



ayrton, tu sei su 'sto forum per rompere le palle e basta.
lo facessi bene ti fiancheggerei persino, ma sei negato. fattene 'na ragione e penitenziagisci.
non a caso sugli altri forum sei trattato alla stregua di un afroamericano nell'america degli anni '50.


----------



## Denni90 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no Denni , sbagli qui nessuno ti da dell incompetente ci mancherebbe ... semplicemente si cerca di farti aprire un pò gli occhi.... onestamente non c'è una singola motivazione valida per cui una persona sana di mente debba votare PD-PDL e compagnia ... neanche 1 ..



guarda ti dirò una cosa...sull ultima scheda elettorale io ho messo il pronostico del derby che era in programma... quindi nn ho votato proprio nessuno della compagnia


----------



## cris (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mi sembra alquanto sballato questo sondaggio....cdx e m5s sono troppo alti come percentuale!



anche secondo me.


----------



## Lalas (6 Febbraio 2014)

Non capisco che margine di discussione ci possa essere con persone che ti danno del malato mentale se non la pensi come loro.


----------



## juventino (6 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> quindi che? boh.
> 
> qui siam di fronte a gente che vota pregiudicati o puttanieri, non scherziamo
> non è un caso se son decine di anni che andiamo a rotoli eh
> ...



Per quanto, secondo alcuni, si possa rischiare di essere arroganti, è un discorso che per me corrisponde alla realtà. 
Come si può pensare di votare FI o Lega, dopo tutto quello che è successo, senza destare quantomeno perplessità nelle altre persone? 
Cioè io capisco quelli che sostengono il PD perché comunque è giusto voler provare ad essere fiduciosi nei confronti di Renzi (facciamolo prima sbagliare, poi lo insultiamo, il ragionamento mio è questo). 
Ma perché il Centrodestra? Non serve manco tirare fuori gli scandali di Bossi e Berlusconi per trovare ottime ragioni per non votarli.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (6 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma perché il Centrodestra? Non serve manco tirare fuori gli scandali di Bossi e Berlusconi per trovare ottime ragioni per non votarli.



perchè in queste paese la maggioranza è destrorsa.
e si sa quanto la popolazione italica sia incline a ridurre qualsiasi cosa come una partita di calcio.


----------



## Denni90 (6 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per quanto, secondo alcuni, si possa rischiare di essere arroganti, è un discorso che per me corrisponde alla realtà.
> Come si può pensare di votare FI o Lega, dopo tutto quello che è successo, senza destare quantomeno perplessità nelle altre persone?
> Cioè io capisco quelli che sostengono il PD perché comunque è giusto voler provare ad essere fiduciosi nei confronti di Renzi (facciamolo prima sbagliare, poi lo insultiamo, il ragionamento mio è questo).
> Ma perché il Centrodestra? Non serve manco tirare fuori gli scandali di Bossi e Berlusconi per trovare ottime ragioni per non votarli.


perchè dare una chance a renzi e non ad alfano o a salvini??? sono tutti e 3 all inizio del loro percorso da leader del proprio partito come lo è renzi


----------



## juventino (6 Febbraio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> perchè dare una chance a renzi e non ad alfano o a salvini??? sono tutti e 3 all inizio del loro percorso da leader del proprio partito come lo è renzi



Perché purtroppo Alfano e Salvini andando in coalizione con FI rischiano di non entrare nemmeno in Parlamento. Il problema del centrodestra è Berlusconi, finché non evaporerà sarà impossibile per un qualunque giovane leader farsi spazio.


----------



## Principe (6 Febbraio 2014)

Lalas ha scritto:


> Non capisco che margine di discussione ci possa essere con persone che ti danno del malato mentale se non la pensi come loro.



Nessuna ma qua nessuno alza un foto e il bello è che nonostante tu rispetti le altrui idee politiche o il non voto se voti certi partiti sei trattato alla stregua di un lebbroso .


----------



## Principe (6 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non ho ancora capito se stai trollando oppure fai apposta ...



Io sono serissimo e non ho problemi con nessuno perché io rispetto le opinioni politiche degli altri , se altri non rispettano e si sentono a torto superiori alla lunga stanca


----------



## cris (6 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Perché purtroppo Alfano e Salvini andando in coalizione con FI rischiano di non entrare nemmeno in Parlamento. Il problema del centrodestra è Berlusconi, finché non evaporerà sarà impossibile per un qualunque giovane leader farsi spazio.



a parte i vittimismi vari che trovo infantili, tornando sulla tua questione, il problema non è berlusconi, il problema è che l'italiano medio vota Berlusconi, non Pdl, non forza italia, non tuttoquellochetipare, ma Berlusconi, "il Silvio".
Questo OGGETTIVAMENTE ha dato luogo ad episodi pietosi di malapolitica condannati anche dall' Europa (leggi ad personam, le varie minetti in parlamento, decine di "onorevoli" dei suoi partiti pregiudicati o con processi pendenti), è OGGETTIVAMENTE un pregiudicato, un condannato, e questi votano il suo partito.
Cioè ma fatemi capire, io devo rispettare un criminale condannato da un tribunale? e devo rispettare chi lo sostiene?

Ma io rido, di chi lo sostiene. Cè un limite a tutto, qui non si tratta di rispettare una qualche opinione, ma di rispettare chi difende un criminale condannato.

Rido, ed ho pena.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per quanto, secondo alcuni, si possa rischiare di essere arroganti, è un discorso che per me corrisponde alla realtà.
> Come si può pensare di votare FI o Lega, dopo tutto quello che è successo, senza destare quantomeno perplessità nelle altre persone?
> Cioè io capisco quelli che sostengono il PD perché comunque è giusto voler provare ad essere fiduciosi nei confronti di Renzi (facciamolo prima sbagliare, poi lo insultiamo, il ragionamento mio è questo).
> Ma perché il Centrodestra? Non serve manco tirare fuori gli scandali di Bossi e Berlusconi per trovare ottime ragioni per non votarli.



Beh dall'altra parte c'è la sinistra che ha regalato e svenduto la Telecom prima ad Agnelli e poi agli amici Colaninno e Gnutti, che attraverso un'azione piratesca voleva conquistare la BNL, che pratica una gestione diciamo "grigia" delle Coop, che ha ammazzato il ceto medio e le aziende attraverso una tassazione iniqua e oppressiva (IRAP, IMU, ecc. ecc.), che ha una spocchia immensa: della serie noi siamo noi e voi non siete un ****..., che ha avuto gli stessi inquisiti del centrodx per i rimborsi elettorali nelle regioni, che ha portato quasi al fallimento la terza banca italiana: che sarà "salvata" dai soldi dei contribuenti, che ha gestito in modo osceno l'entrata nell'Euro, che è stata al potere più anni di Berlusconi, che ha applicato metodi molto discutibili per negare agli italiani la possibilità di scegliere da chi essere governati e mi fermo qua per non essere logorroico 

Quindi non vedo di cosa la sinistra debba vantarsi, sono da decenni pappa e ciccia con Sirvio, sono due facce della stessa medaglia.


----------



## Principe (6 Febbraio 2014)

E intanto io godo , nonostante tutte le parole che spendete giornali, nonostante che abbiano provato a farlo fuori in tutti i modi , chi rischia di vincere ? Silvio!!!! E io godo !!!


----------



## juventino (6 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> a parte i vittimismi vari che trovo infantili, tornando sulla tua questione, il problema non è berlusconi, il problema è che l'italiano medio vota Berlusconi, non Pdl, non forza italia, non tuttoquellochetipare, ma Berlusconi, "il Silvio".
> Questo OGGETTIVAMENTE ha dato luogo ad episodi pietosi di malapolitica condannati anche dall' Europa (leggi ad personam, le varie minetti in parlamento, decine di "onorevoli" dei suoi partiti pregiudicati o con processi pendenti), è OGGETTIVAMENTE un pregiudicato, un condannato, e questi votano il suo partito.
> Cioè ma fatemi capire, io devo rispettare un criminale condannato da un tribunale? e devo rispettare chi lo sostiene?
> 
> ...



Ma infatti il problema è Berlusconi proprio perché ancora prende troppi voti. 
Riguardo le opinioni farò un altro tipo di piccolo esempio:io vivo nel Lazio, precisamente a Latina. Il mese scorso è stato eletto da B. coordinatore regionale di Forza Italia il senatore Claudio Fazzone (presente anche nella commissione anti-Mafia del senato). Vi consiglio di fare una ricerchina (capirete molte cose sul perché ho specificato il dove vivo) su questo personaggino e trarre le vostre conclusioni.
A questo punto io vi chiedo:Cosa dovrei pensare di Silvio Berlusconi dopo che ha dato una gran bella promozione ad un simile personaggio? Come faccio a non avere perplessità nei confronti di chi decide di dare fiducia a questi personaggi?
Ognuno è libero di fare quel che vuole, ma è chiaro che se una persona fa certe cose almeno un pò di dubbi li crea negli altri.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2014)

*Allora, questo è un forum non un circo e io non sono una badaia... sono stanco di leggere certe cose da parte di certi utenti.
*

Adesso basta!!!!
[MENTION=17]If Everyone Cared[/MENTION] [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION]
*
O continuate in privato o vi ignorate oppure un bel ban ad entrambi e non voglio sentire lagne nei Pm

Rispettate almeno chi vuole discutere. Non siete costretti a commentare ogni topic*


----------



## juventino (6 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh dall'altra parte c'è la sinistra che ha regalato e svenduto la Telecom prima ad Agnelli e poi agli amici Colaninno e Gnutti, che attraverso un'azione piratesca voleva conquistare la BNL, che pratica una gestione diciamo "grigia" delle Coop, che ha ammazzato il ceto medio e le aziende attraverso una tassazione iniqua e oppressiva (IRAP, IMU, ecc. ecc.), che ha una spocchia immensa: della serie noi siamo noi e voi non siete un ****..., che ha avuto gli stessi inquisiti del centrodx per i rimborsi elettorali nelle regioni, che ha portato quasi al fallimento la terza banca italiana: che sarà "salvata" dai soldi dei contribuenti, che ha gestito in modo osceno l'entrata nell'Euro, che è stata al potere più anni di Berlusconi, che ha applicato metodi molto discutibili per negare agli italiani la possibilità di scegliere da chi essere governati e mi fermo qua per non essere logorroico
> 
> Quindi non vedo di cosa la sinistra debba vantarsi, sono da decenni pappa e ciccia con Sirvio, sono due facce della stessa medaglia.



E' proprio per questo che io ancora riesco a capire chi vuole dar fiducia a Renzi. Lui ha rottamato la sinistra da te citata (che schifo al pari del nano).


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Io leggendo tutti i post e parlando molto con la gente per il lavoro che faccio in questi mesi ho capito delle cose ... 

- Ci sono i vecchi che votano la DX perche guardano il TG5 e leggono Libero , la loro volontà è pilotata dai media e se gli dicessero di votare sbirulino lo farebbero 
- Ci sono i giovani , pochissimi che votano DX perche " aoooa nnamo famo tornà ar duce dajeeee "
- Ci sono i giovani che votano DX perchè il padre vota DX e non si informano non sanno nulla e ascoltano solo il vecchio ( lui parte delprimo gruppo ) 

- Ci sono le persone che votano UDC CASINI MONTI ECC ecc mille altri partiti perchè vogliono fare gli alternativi e dire .. " oh zioo io voto CASINI ..uomo L-I-B-E-R-O ... " persone da insultare fino alla fine dei nostri giorni.. .senza un idea politica senza un ideale senza nulla solo la voglia di fare il diverso .
- Ci sono le persone che votano Silvio ( si Silvio non F.I. ) e lo voteranno fino alla morte perchè lui è Silvio ..può prenderli per il **** per i prossimi 100anni approfittare di tutto e di tutti , mandare le veline in parlamento ..macchiarsi di qualsisi reato ma loro NO , lo voteranno per sempre.. " DAJEE SILVIO... I COMUNISTI DAJEEE " 
- Ci sono quelli che votano lega , di solito sono vecchissimi convinti di essere nel 1990 e chiedono ancora la seccessione non consci che i loro parlamentari sono andati a ROMA LADRONAAAAAA a fare peggio dei Romani ... di solito sono Bergamaschi e Bresciani che non hanno la minima conoscenza della politica della tv e dell uso del linguaggio corrente .

- Ci sono le persone che votano PD , normalmente le persone un pò piu acculturate che votano sinistra per fare gli intellettuali , quelli che a 18anni votavano rifondazione poi capito che non serviva a nulla il loro voto hanno iniziato a votare PD, c'è da dire che l'elettore medio del PD è sempre critico con il suo partito e sa riconoscerne i grandi limiti . 

- Ci sono le persone che votano SEL , li ho sempre incontrati super disadattati.. con molti problemi e forse il loro voto rispecchia la loro vita . 
- Ci sono le persone che votano M5S e sono di vari tipi , ci sono i super informati e sono la maggior parte che sa tutto di tutto e sa a menadito il programma giornaliero di camera e senato (  ) ci sono quelli che non sanno nulla ma odiano la politica , ci sono quelli che sanno qualcosa e poi ci sono i miei preferiti.. io voto M5S per Grillo... " si ho capito ma va che grillo non c'entra nulla con il M5S ne è solo la cassa di risonanza.. non decide nulla " ... normalmente ci rimangono male . 

Grazie a dio ogni persona è fatta a modo suo e può scegliere quello che gli pare... ad ogni soggetto che ho incontrato ho cercato di portare un pò di verità la mia..e la maggior parte non sapeva come rispondermi ... 

saluti


----------



## cris (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> E intanto io godo , nonostante tutte le parole che spendete giornali, nonostante che abbiano provato a farlo fuori in tutti i modi , chi rischia di vincere ? Silvio!!!! E io godo !!!



vaaaa bene, ok. 

Non ti rendi nemmeno conto, ma si capisce tutto solo da questo tuo post, non cè bisogno di aggiungere altro. Ed è per questo che certi comportamenti, non mi fanno rosicare, ma anzi mi fanno tenerezza e abbozzare un sorriso 

L'italiano medio affronta la politica come se fosse allo stadio, tifando tizio o caio, ignorando i contenuti o gli scandali. Altro motivo per cui la gente muore di fame. Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.


----------



## runner (6 Febbraio 2014)

Lalas ha scritto:


> Non capisco che margine di discussione ci possa essere con persone che ti danno del malato mentale se non la pensi come loro.



grande Lalas....ormai è diventato lo sport della Penisola Italica!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> grande Lalas....ormai è diventato lo sport della Penisola Italica!!



Forse mi sono spiegato male ... non è che diamo del malato ci mancherebbe.. solo che tutte le persone ( specialmente gli adpti di Silvio ) non sanno dare delle risposte concrete informate e documentate..e sai perchè , perche non sanno nulla.. perchè se sapessero se si documentassero non voterebbero Silvio... cosa che dati alla mano e fatti sbattuti in faccia è un voto da incoscenti .


----------



## ildemone85 (6 Febbraio 2014)

nei sondaggi il pdl prima era sempre sottostimato, è accaduto nel 2006 quando ci fu il pareggio clamoroso, ed è successo pure l'anno scorso, chi vota Berlusconi non lo dice, lo fa nel segreto dell'urna, d'altronde Dio ti vede, ma Stalin no, il neocomunismo piddino e quello giustizialista a 5 stelle, fanno paura.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> nei sondaggi il pdl prima era sempre sottostimato, è accaduto nel 2006 quando ci fu il pareggio clamoroso, ed è successo pure l'anno scorso, chi vota Berlusconi non lo dice, lo fa nel segreto dell'urna, d'altronde Dio ti vede, ma *Stalin* no, il *neocomunismo* piddino e quello *giustizialista* a 5 stelle, *fanno paura*.



 Back to 70's  ..geniale..


----------



## runner (6 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Forse mi sono spiegato male ... non è che diamo del malato ci mancherebbe.. solo che tutte le persone ( specialmente gli adpti di Silvio ) non sanno dare delle risposte concrete informate e documentate..e sai perchè , perche non sanno nulla.. perchè se sapessero se si documentassero non voterebbero Silvio... cosa che dati alla mano e fatti sbattuti in faccia è un voto da incoscenti .



si ma io mi riferisco a chiunque, io spesso do corda agli altri perchè mi spieghino le loro visioni però prima c' è la menata che io non sono del loro partito....


----------



## mandraghe (6 Febbraio 2014)

Lalas ha scritto:


> Non capisco che margine di discussione ci possa essere con persone che ti danno del malato mentale se non la pensi come loro.



Infatti uno dei principali motivi per cui la sx perde è proprio questo: come puoi chiedere di votarti se per anni dici a coloro che non votano per te che sono dei minus habens, dei fascisti, degli stupidi ecc. lo stesso stanno facendo con chi vota Grilllo e poi si domandano pure perchè non li votano...


----------



## Hell Krusty (6 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti uno dei principali motivi per cui la sx perde è proprio questo: come puoi chiedere di votarti se per anni dici a coloro che non votano per te che sono dei minus habens, dei fascisti, degli stupidi ecc. lo stesso stanno facendo con chi vota Grilllo e poi si domandano pure perchè non li votano...



Vabbè, ma quelli del m5s danno dei criminali, *****, melma ecc. a chi non vota m5s, Berlusconi dava del ******** a chi votava a sinistra...


----------



## juventino (6 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti uno dei principali motivi per cui la sx perde è proprio questo: come puoi chiedere di votarti se per anni dici a coloro che non votano per te che sono dei minus habens, dei fascisti, degli stupidi ecc. lo stesso stanno facendo con chi vota Grilllo e poi si domandano pure perchè non li votano...



Beh oddio non è che Berlusconi e berlusconiani abbiano sempre usato parole civili nei confronti dei propri avversari. Ricordo, per fare un esempio, un passaggio dell'inno del PDL che diceva che chi non votava loro non era puro di mente.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Io non voto perche' ho rispetto dei miei ideali e la marmaglia a Montecitorio, nessun escluso(anche se il M5S effettivamente cerca di smuovere le acque piatte degli ultimi tempi), merita ZERO.


----------



## Lalas (6 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Forse mi sono spiegato male ... non è che diamo del malato ci mancherebbe.. solo che tutte le persone ( specialmente gli adpti di Silvio ) non sanno dare delle risposte concrete informate e documentate..e sai perchè , perche non sanno nulla.. perchè se sapessero se si documentassero non voterebbero Silvio... cosa che dati alla mano e fatti sbattuti in faccia è un voto da incoscenti .



Perdonami ma non trovo corretto tu faccia così, fai passare gli altri per bugiardi. Anche se scrivo poco leggo spesso, e in più di un'occasione hai detto che è da malati mentali dare il proprio voto a PDL o PD, mi sembra di cattivo gusto postarteli.


----------



## cris (6 Febbraio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> nei sondaggi il pdl prima era sempre sottostimato, è accaduto nel 2006 quando ci fu il pareggio clamoroso, ed è successo pure l'anno scorso, chi vota Berlusconi non lo dice, lo fa nel segreto dell'urna, d'altronde Dio ti vede, ma Stalin no, il neocomunismo piddino e quello giustizialista a 5 stelle, fanno paura.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principe non mi sembra un ignorante, voglio dire, ha un computer, scrive sui forum e non scrive neanche malissimo, scommetto che ha un 730 spaventoso perché queste son le due categorie che votano ancora centrodestra, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Back to 70's  ..geniale..


A te piacciono i Pink? Embè, andrete d'amore e d'accordo


----------



## cris (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Principe non mi sembra un ignorante, voglio dire, ha un computer, scrive sui forum e non scrive neanche malissimo, scommetto che ha un 730 spaventoso perché queste son le due categorie che votano ancora centrodestra, senza se e senza ma.



tento da dirlo da ore.

Chi vota berlusconi:
- non è informato o interessato alla politica (un esempio è perchè ha un conto in banca bello sostanzioso e se ne sbatte totalmente di tutti, uno di quelli pieni di soldi la cui massima preoccupazione che ha non è se si crepa di fame in italia, ma "silvio si scopa le fighe, grandissimo")
- nel magna magna ci sguazza anche lui e/o trae beneficio 

non ce ne sono di se e ma.

Chi invece ha da battersi coi problemi di ogni giorno concreti, è ovvio che prega per una buona politica.
Ciò non toglie che è chiaro che ci son persone facoltose con una certa dignità e pieno interesse verso il prossimo, questo non è un attacco ai "ricchi".


----------



## Principe (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Principe non mi sembra un ignorante, voglio dire, ha un computer, scrive sui forum e non scrive neanche malissimo, scommetto che ha un 730 spaventoso perché queste son le due categorie che votano ancora centrodestra, senza se e senza ma.



Ecco che qualcuno finalmente ......non spaventoso eh ma ovvio che si vota anche e soprattutto per cosa conviene di più e non mi sembra che ci sia niente di grave tra l'altro , sul magna magna neanche mi esprimo dal momento che non ho mai rubato neanche un pacco di caramelle , forse non è chiaro ( e ovviamente non dico a te l'intervento è in generale ho quotato te perché hai centrato il punto ) che ci sono vari modi di concepire uno stato e siccome non sono un pazzo lo so bene anche io che di certo il centrodestra per fare un esempio non è il partito conservatore americano , e da tanti punti di vista mi ha deluso ma non c'è alcun dubbio che la ricetta del centrosinistra è sempre stata quella di alzare le imposte tassare le rendite finanziare la patrimoniale la tassa di successione ecc be io non sono d'accordo e non mi vergogno a dirlo anzi proprio perché rispetto la legge e pago ( già troppo ) sarà legittimo che non sia d'accordo con il pagare di più , chiaro ? Poi che mi stia simpatico Berlusconi per alcune cose, ha carisma,( quando lo vedo non mi devo toccare le parti intime come con altri ) ciò non toglie che riconosca che dal punto di vista politico ha più parlato che fatto , ma gli altri hanno fatto peggio con prodi e visco c'era da prendere e da lasciare il paese . Quello che da fastidio è sentire le persone che pensano che tu sia uno sprovveduto ignorante, questo non accetto .


----------



## mandraghe (6 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh oddio non è che Berlusconi e berlusconiani abbiano sempre usato parole civili nei confronti dei propri avversari. Ricordo, per fare un esempio, un passaggio dell'inno del PDL che diceva che chi non votava loro non era puro di mente.




Si, si Berlusconi gli ha detto addiritura coglio..., però non è solo questione di termini è che ha sx ho sempre visto troppa supponenza ed è una cosa che non ho mai concepito, io penso che si debbano rispettare le opinioni di tutti e non trattare da ignoranti chi vota dall'altra parte, ed in questo la sx mi è sempre parsa molto più spocchiosa della dx, comunque devi convenire che la sx ha sempre cambiato idea in base alle proprie convenienze: ad es con Mastella, con Cossiga, Fini (prima fascita e dopo ultradem ) ecc. Inoltre quando Berlusca parla di Comunisti si vede lontano un miglio che il primo a non crederci è lui altrimentiquanti ne avrebbe cacciato da Mediaset, inoltre è amicissimo del KGB-baro Putin... 

Comunque in Italia tutti i partiti invece di rivolgersi all'intelligenza degli elettori si sono rivolti alla loro ignoranza ahimé


----------



## ildemone85 (6 Febbraio 2014)

fino a quando il csx avrà nel programma progetti da psicopatici statalisti, con misure da stato di polizia tributaria, sarà normale votare cdx.


----------



## andre (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ecco che qualcuno finalmente ......non spaventoso eh ma ovvio che si vota anche e soprattutto per cosa conviene di più e non mi sembra che ci sia niente di grave tra l'altro , sul magna magna neanche mi esprimo dal momento che non ho mai rubato neanche un pacco di caramelle , forse non è chiaro ( e ovviamente non dico a te l'intervento è in generale ho quotato te perché hai centrato il punto ) che ci sono vari modi di concepire uno stato e siccome non sono un pazzo lo so bene anche io che di certo il centrodestra per fare un esempio non è il partito conservatore americano , e da tanti punti di vista mi ha deluso ma non c'è alcun dubbio che la ricetta del centrosinistra è sempre stata quella di alzare le imposte tassare le rendite finanziare la patrimoniale la tassa di successione ecc be io non sono d'accordo e non mi vergogno a dirlo anzi proprio perché rispetto la legge e pago ( già troppo ) sarà legittimo che non sia d'accordo con il pagare di più , chiaro ? Poi che mi stia simpatico Berlusconi per alcune cose, ha carisma,( quando lo vedo non mi devo toccare le parti intime come con altri ) ciò non toglie che riconosca che dal punto di vista politico ha più parlato che fatto , ma gli altri hanno fatto peggio con prodi e visco c'era da prendere e da lasciare il paese . Quello che da fastidio è sentire le persone che pensano che tu sia uno sprovveduto ignorante, questo non accetto .



Ah beh, invece durante i governi Berlusconi si stava così bene che tutti andavano a fare i salti di gioia in strada un giorno si e l'altro pure.


----------



## vota DC (6 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> tento da dirlo da ore.
> 
> Chi vota berlusconi:
> - non è informato o interessato alla politica (un esempio è perchè ha un conto in banca bello sostanzioso e se ne sbatte totalmente di tutti, uno di quelli pieni di soldi la cui massima preoccupazione che ha non è se si crepa di fame in italia, ma "silvio si scopa le fighe, grandissimo")
> ...



Aggiungerei "è nazionalista". In fin dei conti persegue la politica del "grande eroe nazionale" Craxi che per nazionalismo sfidò gli americani salvando un terrorista che aveva ucciso un ebreo in sedia rotelle, episodio dal quale hanno tratto Delta Force con Chuck Norris che differiva mettendo l'aereo invece della nave, mentre gli altri o sono testimonianza come i partiti neofascisti oppure seguono modelli esteri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Febbraio 2014)

Non so chi l'ha scritto, ma la storia del "voto silvio perché si bomba la fighe" è verissima, all'università un ragazzo del mio corso mi ha detto proprio questo. 

Meglio lui dei comunisti che vanno a trans.


----------



## juventino (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ecco che qualcuno finalmente ......non spaventoso eh ma ovvio che si vota anche e soprattutto per cosa conviene di più e non mi sembra che ci sia niente di grave tra l'altro , sul magna magna neanche mi esprimo dal momento che non ho mai rubato neanche un pacco di caramelle , forse non è chiaro ( e ovviamente non dico a te l'intervento è in generale ho quotato te perché hai centrato il punto ) che ci sono vari modi di concepire uno stato e siccome non sono un pazzo lo so bene anche io che di certo il centrodestra per fare un esempio non è il partito conservatore americano , e da tanti punti di vista mi ha deluso ma non c'è alcun dubbio che la ricetta del centrosinistra è sempre stata quella di alzare le imposte tassare le rendite finanziare la patrimoniale la tassa di successione ecc be io non sono d'accordo e non mi vergogno a dirlo anzi proprio perché rispetto la legge e pago ( già troppo ) sarà legittimo che non sia d'accordo con il pagare di più , chiaro ? Poi che mi stia simpatico Berlusconi per alcune cose, ha carisma,( quando lo vedo non mi devo toccare le parti intime come con altri ) ciò non toglie che riconosca che dal punto di vista politico ha più parlato che fatto , ma gli altri hanno fatto peggio con prodi e visco c'era da prendere e da lasciare il paese . Quello che da fastidio è sentire le persone che pensano che tu sia uno sprovveduto ignorante, questo non accetto .



Quindi sostanzialmente tu voti con il ragionamento del "meno peggio". Sappi che ragionando in questo modo non sei molto diverso da molti elettori di centrosinistra, in particolari di coloro che votarono Prodi nel 2006.


----------



## Doctore (6 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io leggendo tutti i post e parlando molto con la gente per il lavoro che faccio in questi mesi ho capito delle cose ...
> 
> - Ci sono i vecchi che votano la DX perche guardano il TG5 e leggono Libero , la loro volontà è pilotata dai media e se gli dicessero di votare sbirulino lo farebbero
> - Ci sono i giovani , pochissimi che votano DX perche " aoooa nnamo famo tornà ar duce dajeeee "
> ...


Ti correggo la storia degli elettori 5 stelle...
Poi ci sono quelli che votano m5s...Andiamo al vaffaday che c e grillo che cidice la verità ...oppure votiamo il movimento cosi ci da 1000 euro al mese perche sono senza lavoro oppure votiamo il movimento perche ci da 5000 euro al mese a ogni pensionato...In politica estera beppone ci dice che L Iran è una bella democrazia e chiudo il cerchio.
Con affetto lollo


----------



## Hammer (6 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> *L'italiano medio affronta la politica come se fosse allo stadio, tifando tizio o caio, ignorando i contenuti o gli scandali. Altro motivo per cui la gente muore di fame. Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso*.



.


----------



## Hammer (6 Febbraio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non so chi l'ha scritto, ma la storia del "voto silvio perché si bomba la fighe" è verissima, all'università un ragazzo del mio corso mi ha detto proprio questo.
> 
> Meglio lui dei comunisti che vanno a trans.



Stanis lascia perdere. Ho avuto una discussione infinita con un ragazzo sui trenta che sosteneva che Silvio è un grande, mentre Marrazzo un depravato che viola la legge. Ho smesso dopo dieci minuti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> tento da dirlo da ore.
> 
> Chi vota berlusconi:
> - non è informato o interessato alla politica (un esempio è perchè ha un conto in banca bello sostanzioso e se ne sbatte totalmente di tutti, uno di quelli pieni di soldi la cui massima preoccupazione che ha non è se si crepa di fame in italia, ma "silvio si scopa le fighe, grandissimo")
> ...


Io in periodo d'elezioni, guarda caso, venni a contatto con due elettori di Berlusconi: uno stimatissimo medico che ormai lavora soltanto nel privato(toh)e un contadino, di quelli che zappano la terra, vinoso in volto e panciuto, sembra una barzelletta ma è così, non ne ho conosciuti altri di elettori pidiellini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ecco che qualcuno finalmente ......non spaventoso eh ma ovvio che si vota anche e soprattutto per cosa conviene di più e non mi sembra che ci sia niente di grave tra l'altro , sul magna magna neanche mi esprimo dal momento che non ho mai rubato neanche un pacco di caramelle , forse non è chiaro ( e ovviamente non dico a te l'intervento è in generale ho quotato te perché hai centrato il punto ) che ci sono vari modi di concepire uno stato e siccome non sono un pazzo lo so bene anche io che di certo il centrodestra per fare un esempio non è il partito conservatore americano , e da tanti punti di vista mi ha deluso ma non c'è alcun dubbio che la ricetta del centrosinistra è sempre stata quella di alzare le imposte tassare le rendite finanziare la patrimoniale la tassa di successione ecc be io non sono d'accordo e non mi vergogno a dirlo anzi proprio perché rispetto la legge e pago ( già troppo ) sarà legittimo che non sia d'accordo con il pagare di più , chiaro ? Poi che mi stia simpatico Berlusconi per alcune cose, ha carisma,( quando lo vedo non mi devo toccare le parti intime come con altri ) ciò non toglie che riconosca che dal punto di vista politico ha più parlato che fatto , ma gli altri hanno fatto peggio con prodi e visco c'era da prendere e da lasciare il paese . Quello che da fastidio è sentire le persone che pensano che tu sia uno sprovveduto ignorante, questo non accetto .


Perfetto, non chiedo altro. Ho avuto l'ennesima dimostrazione che son due le categorie votanti Berlusconi e non appartenendo tu a quella degli ignoranti, fai parte dei signori del 730. Bada, ti credo sulla parola che non hai evaso in vita tua neanche un centesimo però mi confermi che stai messo bene economicamente e fai gli affari tuoi con la politica berlusconiana, non giudico eh, sia chiaro, sono soltanto soddisfatto di aver ben analizzato "antropologicamente" l'elettorato di centrodestra.

Guardate, gli ho fatto addirittura dire "lo so bene anche io che di certo il centrodestra per fare un esempio non è il partito conservatore americano , e da tanti punti di vista mi ha deluso" e " ciò non toglie che riconosca che dal punto di vista politico ha più parlato che fatto", mi sento soddisfatto


----------



## cris (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io in periodo d'elezioni, guarda caso, venni a contatto con due elettori di Berlusconi: uno stimatissimo medico che ormai lavora soltanto nel privato(toh)e un contadino, di quelli che zappano la terra, vinoso in volto e panciuto, sembra una barzelletta ma è così, non ne ho conosciuti altri di elettori pidiellini.



chi l'avrebbe mai detto 

qui al nord il vinoso in volto tendenzialmente vota lega, insultando genericamente gli immigrati che ci rubano il lavoro e i terroni


----------



## Principe (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perfetto, non chiedo altro. Ho avuto l'ennesima dimostrazione che son due le categorie votanti Berlusconi e non appartenendo tu a quella degli ignoranti, fai parte dei signori del 730. Bada, ti credo sulla parola che non hai evaso in vita tua neanche un centesimo però mi confermi che stai messo bene economicamente e fai gli affari tuoi con la politica berlusconiana, non giudico eh, sia chiaro, sono soltanto soddisfatto di aver ben analizzato "antropologicamente" l'elettorato di centrodestra.
> 
> Guardate, gli ho fatto addirittura dire "lo so bene anche io che di certo il centrodestra per fare un esempio non è il partito conservatore americano , e da tanti punti di vista mi ha deluso" e " ciò non toglie che riconosca che dal punto di vista politico ha più parlato che fatto", mi sento soddisfatto



Chiaro se si ragiona da persone intelligenti si è più aperti e si può spiegare meglio il proprio pensiero , poi chiaro che rimango della idea che berlusca sia più perseguitato che colpevole e che all'infuori della politica sia stato uno stra vincente assoluto pure in politica se guardiamo solo dal punto di vista elettorale quando è sceso in campo ha creato da solo un partito e d'altro canto se stiamo qua a lamentarci del Milan è perché siamo stati abituati a spadroneggiare e vincere , siamo stati tifosi fortunati sperando di tornare a essere quantomeno competitivi . Io guardo anche a che cosa ha combinato uno nella vita sono fatto così ( ogni riferimento ai vari leader di sinistra che hanno sfidato berlusca non è puramente casuale ) . A me piace ragionare in maniera equilibrata, è vero sono un po' di parte ma cerco sempre di ragionare e credo che se ti dico che altri sono troppo faziosi al contrario non dico niente di sbagliato


----------



## cris (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Chiaro se si ragiona da persone intelligenti si è più aperti e si può spiegare meglio il proprio pensiero , poi chiaro che rimango della idea che berlusca sia più perseguitato che colpevole e che all'infuori della politica sia stato uno stra vincente assoluto pure in politica se guardiamo solo dal punto di vista elettorale quando è sceso in campo ha creato da solo un partito e d'altro canto se stiamo qua a lamentarci del Milan è perché siamo stati abituati a spadroneggiare e vincere , siamo stati tifosi fortunati sperando di tornare a essere quantomeno competitivi . Io guardo anche a che cosa ha combinato uno nella vita sono fatto così ( ogni riferimento ai vari leader di sinistra che hanno sfidato berlusca non è puramente casuale ) . A me piace ragionare in maniera equilibrata, è vero sono un po' di parte ma cerco sempre di ragionare e credo che se ti dico che altri sono troppo faziosi al contrario non dico niente di sbagliato


guardi ciò che ha fatto nella vita..bene, vogliam parlare dei suoi più che presunti rapporti con la mafia?  
il suo amico dell'utri?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> chi l'avrebbe mai detto
> 
> qui al nord il vinoso in volto tendenzialmente vota lega, insultando genericamente gli immigrati che ci rubano il lavoro e i terroni


Il ragionamento del contadino fu qualcosa di simile, non ricordo letteralmente: eh ma con Berlusconi mangiavano tutti. Insomma, una profonda ed attenta analisi politica.


----------



## juventino (7 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento del contadino fu qualcosa di simile, non ricordo letteralmente: eh ma con Berlusconi mangiavano tutti. Insomma, una profonda ed attenta analisi politica.



La cosa grave è che il nostro voto vale quanto il loro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> una profonda ed attenta analisi politica.




Hahahhaha


----------



## vota DC (7 Febbraio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non so chi l'ha scritto, ma la storia del "voto silvio perché si bomba la fighe" è verissima, all'università un ragazzo del mio corso mi ha detto proprio questo.
> 
> Meglio lui dei comunisti che vanno a trans.



Nel 2006 ho votato Mastella perché è arrivato vergine al matrimonio.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Febbraio 2014)

Scegliere uno di questi partiti




... come se mi chiedessero: 

Preferite:
- un calcio nelle palle
- un calcio nello stomaco
- un calcio sui denti
- un calcio nella schiena
- ecc ecc


----------



## runner (7 Febbraio 2014)

comunque vincerà l' astensione alle Europee....

ragazzi ma lo farete il sondaggione del forum?


----------



## Doctore (7 Febbraio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Scegliere uno di questi partiti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hai centrato il punto


----------



## runner (7 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> hai centrato il punto



quindi ci si deve astenere?


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Scegliere uno di questi partiti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Doctore (7 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> quindi ci si deve astenere?


anche l astensione è un calcio nelle palle...non riesco a trovare un partito decente.


----------



## runner (7 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> anche l astensione è un calcio nelle palle...non riesco a trovare un partito decente.



si ma quindi?
tradotto in voto o astensione?
qualcosa si dovrà pure fare no?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> si ma quindi?
> tradotto in voto o astensione?
> qualcosa si dovrà pure fare no?



Infatti il problema è quello .. posso o non andare a votare e non cambierebbe nulla perche il vecchio e il disinformato continuerà a votare gli stessi ladri.. oppure provo a dare una possiblità a qualcuno..anche se non mi piace ..provo a vedere se almeno sono in grado di fare qualcosa ...


----------



## Doctore (7 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> si ma quindi?
> tradotto in voto o astensione?
> qualcosa si dovrà pure fare no?


Non voglio esagerare ma sono nella decisione se scegliere hitler,stalin o pinochet...appena nella mischia della politica si butta qualche altro concorrente deciderò.


----------



## runner (7 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non voglio esagerare ma sono nella decisione se scegliere hitler,stalin o pinochet...appena nella mischia della politica si butta qualche altro concorrente deciderò.



non ho capito....paragoni gli attuali "leader" politici a questi tre e nel frattempo attendi qualcuno di più credibile?
la mia è solo una domanda...una curiosità...


----------



## Doctore (7 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> non ho capito....paragoni gli attuali "leader" politici a questi tre e nel frattempo attendi qualcuno di più credibile?
> la mia è solo una domanda...una curiosità...



si piu o meno...ovvio che non li ritengo cosi sanguinari


----------



## runner (7 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> si piu o meno...ovvio che non li ritengo cosi sanguinari



Hahahaaaa.....capito!!

si in effetti io tranne Bonelli dei Verdi ne vedo pochi di politi e sempre più trovo assurdo che si continui a votare sempre gli stessi, secondo me è assuefazione alle notizie!!

alla fine se sei di sinistra puoi votare Rifondazione, se sei di destra la Meloni non mi sembra male, il problema è che in Italia nessuno è di destra o di sinistra, sono tutti ex moderati oppure delusi, insomma sia a centro destra che a centro sinistra la parola "centro" la trovi comunque!!

Poi quello che distrugge ogni discorso è che a parte qualche piccolezza i politi sono da anni che non concludono nulla, il Berlu dopo l' Aquila hanno deciso di distruggerlo e il centro sinistra non fa niente di concreto (programmi incomprensibili e spocchia a volontà)


----------

